# Arequipa Fotos Flickr II



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Esta es la segunda parte de una coleccion de fotos de la ciudad de Arequipa encontradas en internet*

Como siempre la bella plaza de armas:










La Avenida la Marina:




























Panoramicas:

Mini skyline desde Sachaca: 










Mini skyline de Cayma desde el convento de St. Catalina:










Otro skyline: 










Y concluyo con esta:










Hasta la proxima :cheers:


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

estan lindas las fotos


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Que hermosa se ve la plaza en la primera foto....

Buena recopilación, ojala encuentres y muestres mas buenas fotos de Arequipa 

Saludos!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Bonitas fotos!!! Siempre me ha gustado su foto, aunque esas palmeras no son de mi total agrado. 

No sé cómo se vería pero me encantaría que la av. La Marina fuese techada y encima un gran y bonito malecón acompañando al Chili


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

como que fuese techada????? ahhh, están chevre las fotos...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> como que fuese techada????? ahhh, están chevre las fotos...


Osea que la pista vaya más abajo del nivel del río por ejemplo y la techen, y sobre ella un bonito malecón, con una linda vista del río no?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

dinero????, eso está para un país como Dubai....


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

sugarrw said:


> dinero????, eso está para un país como Dubai....


un pais como Dubai? no es una ciudad? Bueno de todas maneras... respecto a las fotos estan bonitas


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> dinero????, eso está para un país como Dubai....


jejeje si yo sé!! Cuánto costaría.. en fin.. una idea mía.. 
que pesado :sleepy: jeje

PD. Ah!! Dubai no es país xD es la ciudad. EAU es el país


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*La primera foto està muy buena...kay:*


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Muy linda Arequipa, y que bella esta la Plaza de Armas!


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Estan lindas las fotos


----------

